# Question about yields?



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 10, 2015)

Just finishing up my last grow and looking at about 12 + oz from 2 plants.
This is a Blue Dream and a nebula both strains claim about 600gr / sq  m.
I am growing in about 12 sq ft under 600W HPS.  Previous grow was very similar 2plants Critical Kush and Berry Bomb same area same light similar results.
Okay my concern is: is this an okay average for cocoa coir or should I re-think my medium to raise my yields?
Both grows produced real good product just wondering if I am shorting myself somewhere. 
The methods I use are very simple(Lucus formula in Hempy buckets) but the plants seemed to really thrive, so where to look????


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2015)

You have me beat at 6 oz's a plant, dried!  Congratulations. I only get about 3-4 ounces a plant indoors.  More like 3 truthfully.


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks Rose, I am very happy with the results , was just wondering if i am missing something.
So off I go to enjoy and I may be posting a little something about tricomes,


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2015)

That's not bad at all for a 12sqft space. That is an oz per sqft which is about what I get(average) typically. You could increase that with some changes, but the numbers that the breeders give are mostly bogus. At best, they might get that level of production in a perfect condition setup. I think they "fudge" those numbers off of "padded" figuring rather than actual experience. I would say that you could get better yields with the blue dream if you did hydro and scrog, but it would still take some time and really dialing in both the hydro and the scrog.

If you are happy with the methods that you are using and you are getting those results consistently then don't try to fix what ain't broken. (If you are really needing to increase it or you just want to try new challenges to get better, then try the hydro and scrog)


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you Hushpuppy, very happy with the reults but I think I may want to try a srog, or sog??? next time.  Need a lot more research (like which is which) but about ready to jump.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 11, 2015)

Scrog and SOG are very different. SOG uses many smaller plants. This method is best used for strong Indica dominant plants that don't do much branching. 

SCROG is for hybrids that tend to be more branchy. I believe it is a guarantee to improve yields, once you get the hang of it. What you have to do is build a screen to go over the plants. The screen can be made of metal or string so that open squares are formed. I prefer to use welded wire "dog fence" that you can get at the local hardware store, with 2"x3" holes. I make my screens big enough to cover the whole grow and then I built a frame (some use pvc pipe, this one I have is done with wood) Then as the plants grow up into the screen, you tuck and bend the branches so that they stay beneath the screen.

I usually veg my plants until they are about 12"-15" tall and then set them in the flower space and set the screens on them. If I get a lot of bending branches, I go ahead and flip the llights to 12/12. If they are a little short or not branchy enough, I let them stay under 24hrs of light until I get enough branching, then flip them. This is the tricky part because you need to know how much stretching you will get. If you have plants that don't stretch much then you want to let them nearly fill the screen before you flip them. If you have plants that stretch a lot then you need to flip them immediately and continue tucking the branches as they grow so that you get them all spread out during the stretch rather than allowing them to grow up through the screen. 

Once they begin showing flower production, you quit tucking the branches and allow them to grow up through the screen. Everything that grows up through will be bud growth. Doing this method greatly increases the amount of side branching that will be on equal level with all the others, so all of them will become nice bud producers that will create a field of buds on top of the screen, which also serves as support for the bud stems.

This method is best done with clones so that you know how the plant will do each time so that you can get it to the prime point to get the most bud sites without overcrowding, tall branches growing up to the lights (like I did this last grow with 2 new strains).
If you look at my bottom journal you will see the screens with the plants set beneath them. I should've flipped them immediately but I let them grow a week longer and they stretched like madness. :doh:


----------



## SMOKINGRANPA (Nov 12, 2015)

Great info HP, That is definitely my next grow, I wont start again till April.
Just enjoying what I got.
My next search is lighting, maybe 1 more year with HPS, then invest in LED?
Need to get elec cost and heat  down.
Thanks again I'll be posting when I start.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Nov 12, 2015)

> My next search is lighting, maybe 1 more year with HPS, then invest in LED?
> Need to get elec cost and heat down.



Then, why wait 1 more year? Seems the option is obvious :aok: 

Cheers!


----------

